# Krib Breeding Vid



## csolo541 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey all, thought I'd share a vid I put together of my Kribensis pair going through their first spawn. Enjoy! :thumb: opcorn: 




Except for a minnow they have this 20G to themselves. I'm hoping the fry can stay in there with the parents long enough to get them to selling size. Otherwise I'll figure out a small fry tank.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

=D> Very nice video csolo541. I love the way you tell the story and such beautiful coloration on your fish against the substrate.


----------

